# West Wing : Finale



## landrumdh (Oct 6, 2003)

What a great episode. This show went out with a bang. It's too bad it had to go out, even at it's low point it was one of the best shows on TV.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Man, I miss this show already! 

The saddest scene was Bartlett & Charlie talking. I always liked their relationship. It would have been nice if they had shown Toby.

I totally called it on the gift from Mallory! I knew that had to be what was in the box!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I loved the epiosde. Nice finale.
I am very sad to see it go.

And yeah, as wierd as it seems, I miss it already too.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm glad the show got to go out on a high note.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I got choked up a couple of times.
Especially when Bartlett met with Charlie.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

:sniff: Goodbye, best damn show on television.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

:: sigh ::: I'm sad. Exceptional episode. 

What was it that Barlett gave Charlie?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MauriAnne said:


> :: sigh ::: I'm sad. Exceptional episode.
> 
> What was it that Barlett gave Charlie?


The copy of the "Constitution of the United States and the Bill of Rights" that Bartlett carried around with him, and that his father gave to him.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

That's the second thing President Bartlett has passed down to Charlie** They certainly had that father/son relationship. 


** a cookie to the first person who responds with the other thing.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I hate it when they mispronounce the names of New England towns. They've done it a couple of times. When Kate was telling the president how the Acella train was stuck between Exeter and Haverhill, she pronounced Haverhill as "Haver Hill" instead of the proper pronunciation of "Have Rill" where the "A" is long". It's generally pronounced with two syllabes, not three.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> That's the second thing President Bartlett has passed down to Charlie** They certainly had that father/son relationship.
> 
> ** a cookie to the first person who responds with the other thing.


The carving knife...

... and his daughter!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Great episode, with a lot of nice touches. I loved Bartlett's hesitation on granting clemency to Toby. I loved that we saw the scheduling that goes into moving out one First Family and moving in another. I loved that we saw Carol, and even saw Ed and "the other guy" (can't remember his name, but I was happy to see them!) I loved all the references to Leo, making his presence very much a part of the finale. I just loved everything about this. 

I am going to miss this series more than I can say.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Mike Farrington said:


> I hate it when they mispronounce the names of New England towns. They've done it a couple of times. When Kate was telling the president how the Acella train was stuck between Exeter and Haverhill, she pronounced Haverhill as "Haver Hill" instead of the proper pronunciation of "Have Rill" where the "A" is long". It's generally pronounced with two syllabes, not three.


:down: A terrific series ends with a terrific episode, and this is what you complain about?

I grew up in Patchogue, NY and my regional airport is Islip. I have a feeing you may not know how to pronounce either one, and I'm pretty sure most employees in the real-life White House wouldn't either. Why would you hold a fictional White House operative to a higher standard and expect Kate to know the local pronunciation for what is no doubt a small town on the Massachusett's/New Hampshire border?


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

drew2k said:


> :down: A terrific series ends with a terrific episode, and this is what you complain about?
> 
> I grew up in Patchogue, NY and my regional airport is Islip. I have a feeing you may not know how to pronounce either one, and I'm pretty sure most employees in the real-life White House wouldn't either. Why would you hold a fictional White House operative to a higher standard and expect Kate to know the local pronunciation for what is no doubt a small town on the Massachusett's/New Hampshire border?


Patch-ogg, and Eye-slip.

Of course, I grew up in Commack (that's Co-Mack), so I better know how to pronounce it!

Great episode. Very touching. I think everyone knew what was in the box that Mallory brought, and I certainly knew that it wouldn't be shown until the end... I said about 30 seconds before it was opened that he should open it up already so everyone can cry like a baby....

Sad to see it go. It was nice to see it go out on such a high point.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

I found myself crying quite a bit throughout the episode. Props to a great show that I haven't watched in a few years. (I did watch John Spencer's funeral.)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

markz said:


> The carving knife...
> 
> ... and his daughter!


Enjoy the cookie.

and LOL!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

coolpenguin said:


> I found myself crying quite a bit throughout the episode. Props to a great show that I haven't watched in a few years. (I did watch John Spencer's funeral.)


Too bad you didn't watch more of this season. It was really pretty good.

Anyway, great, great episode. Loved, loved, loved the way they did it. A great transition. It's a damn shame it just can't keep going.

My two favorite scenes were Debbie talking to President Santos' new secretary and Donna scoping out the offices for the First Lady's staff. She sure got a nice upgrade, didn't she?


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

Great Episode...

Though I thought maybe we'd get an easter egg tipping us off on whatever happened to Mandy (Moira Kelly).



I see this show as perhaps resurfacing as a few "Made for TV Movies" a year, ala Perry Mason in a couple years.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

sschwart said:


> Patch-ogg, and Eye-slip.
> 
> Of course, I grew up in Commack (that's Co-Mack), so I better know how to pronounce it!


Ding, ding, ding! Give the former Long Islander a prize!


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm glad they remembered Evelyn Baker Lang would be inaugarating Santos. Too bad they couldn't actually get Glenn Close, although the "hair covering the chief justice's face" wasn't too obvious.

Wonder why they decided not to return to the Bartlet library opening?

Sorkin's cameo was a nice nod. 

The note between Bartlet and Santos was nice, but the contents should've been revealed. Incidentally, 80% of the note is legible in HD, and what is actually written on the paper isn't anything momentous.

In the "Studio 60" commercial, Nathan Corddroy is in costume, presumably in a skit playing the not-SNL parody of the president. It isn't W. Gray wig, American-flag pin on his lapel. Not that it is, but I'd be amused if it even *might* be a Bartlet parody...


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

One thing they did get wrong: It wasn't Adams or Jefferson or any of the Founding Fathers that decreed the Inauguration would be in January. It was in March until FDR's second term and the ratification of the 20th Amendment.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Good show.

It appears that Bartlett knew which one was Ed and which was Larry all this time ( or took 8 years to get it straight )

The scene with Donna and hew new office was pretty reminiscent of _Working Girl_.

Too bad Charlie never stayed with Zoe, I think he'd be Bartlett's favorite son-in-law. (Not that he seems to care for any of the others much )


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

Idearat said:


> Too bad Charlie never stayed with Zoe, I think he'd be Bartlett's favorite son-in-law. (Not that he seems to care for any of the others much )


A dangling thread not settled in the show or the Flash Forward. Equally likely they stayed together as they broke up. They *were* on the brink of marriage less than a year (show time) ago.

The Presidential Wedding earlier this season was written as Charlie and Zoey, but they couldn't get the actors together for the episode.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

A great way to end the story.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

edc said:


> A dangling thread not settled in the show or the Flash Forward. Equally likely they stayed together as they broke up. They *were* on the brink of marriage less than a year (show time) ago.
> 
> The Presidential Wedding earlier this season was written as Charlie and Zoey, but they couldn't get the actors together for the episode.


??? What, was she too busy doing commercials?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> ??? What, was she too busy doing commercials?


"I'm sorry Charlie, I've got this killer migraine..."


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> ??? What, was she too busy doing commercials?


Elizabeth Moss had "Invasion," and Dule Hill had "Psych."


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Donna's look when she realized she was looking at her office gave me goosebumps. So much growth for her character since the first season. What a testament to human potential.

I say give her a spin-off in 10-15 years as a female president.

I didn't catch Sorkin's cameo though. Was he the guy showing the First Lady's staff their offices?


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

markz said:


> The carving knife...
> ... and his daughter!


Wasn't there something even better? A DVD player or something? Charlie was going to buy it but didn't get a tax rebate he was anticipating (a typical phony ploy) and the President personally made good on it?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Redux said:


> Wasn't there something even better? A DVD player or something? Charlie was going to buy it but didn't get a tax rebate he was anticipating (a typical phony ploy) and the President personally made good on it?


Donna wanted to buy the DVD player from her tax rebate and Josh said the government didn't trust her to spend the money right.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

jschuur said:


> Donna wanted to buy the DVD player from her tax rebate and Josh said the government didn't trust her to spend the money right.


Right, only it was Charlie trying to by the DVD player and POTUS and Leo were telling him how the governme wanted him to spend the money (Episode "Stirred" 3rd Season)



jschuur said:


> Donna's look when she realized she was looking at her office gave me goosebumps.


The First Lady's CoS gets a bigger office than the President's CoS does?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Charlie may have his own tax rebate commentary in the episode, but Donna definitely wanted to buy a DVD player:


> "What's wrong with me getting my money back?" --- Donna
> "You won't spend it right." --- Josh
> "What do you mean?"
> "Let's say your cut of the surplus is $700. I want to take your money and combine it with everybody else's money and use it to pay down the debt and further endow social security. What do you want to do with it?"
> ...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

That was nice, Very nice. The fresh-faced newbies, standing in awe of their new responsibilities, the pomp of inauguration, the gift from Mallory, the banter between Jed and Abbey. The last shot of the sun gleaming off the wings of Air Force One.

I'll miss the series, but I can't think of a better farewell. That is, not an ending but a continuance. Bartlet's last line in the pilot and Santos' last line in the finale tied it all together.

Bob


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Didn't see the Sorkin cameo (not even sure what he looks like!) 

Did anyone catch Bill Clinton being mentioned?

It was during the introductions prior to the Santos walking in. I believe the scene that we see is Charlie and company watching the ceremony on TV. You can hear the announcer (though a bit muffled) introducing people, and then...

... _Speaker of the House, William Clinton_

Maybe I misheard it - I'll check later tonight to see

Finally - I also liked the look on CJ's face when she gets the final pardon letter.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

One of my favorite moments was Bartlett (Martin Sheen) telling Nancy (Renee Estevez, his real-life daughter) something like "I'm sad this is all coming to an end, but I hope to see your mother more now."


----------



## FuzzyDolly (Dec 29, 2002)

I really hate to see this show go. Guess my Tivo will have a lot of free time on it's hands now. The gift from Mallory was a no brainer. I was hoping for some nod to Mrs. Landingham (sp?), like Bartlet using the intercom. I wonder if Josh is going to frame the "WWLD?" gift from CJ? So many good moments, not just in the episode, but in the series. I'm really going to miss this show.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

List your favorite moments here


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

jschuur said:


> Charlie may have his own tax rebate commentary in the episode, but Donna definitely wanted to buy a DVD player:


That may be true, but the conversation was about things Bartlet had given Charlie (DVD player, the carving knife and now a copy of constitution).


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

David Platt said:


> One of my favorite moments was Bartlett (Martin Sheen) telling Nancy (Renee Estevez, his real-life daughter) something like "I'm sad this is all coming to an end, but I hope to see your mother more now."


That was cute. I wonder how many people actually got it.


----------



## kpurcell (Jul 13, 2005)

markz said:


> Man, I miss this show already!
> I totally called it on the gift from Mallory! I knew that had to be what was in the box!


I did too. And yet I still boo-hooed like a baby.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

Didn't Charlie want to pay off some bills and the Pres told him he should buy something new with his money.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

barrettd said:


> That was cute. I wonder how many people actually got it.


Oh, I did -- I was cracking up as he did it.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> Didn't see the Sorkin cameo (not even sure what he looks like!)
> 
> Did anyone catch Bill Clinton being mentioned?
> 
> ...


(1) Sorkin is at the inaugaration. He gets a close-up between Annabeth and the Bartlet's just as Keb Mo starts playing.

(2) The VO does indeed say "William Clinton." However, the captions (and presumably the script) read "Speaker of the House, Franklin B. Sellner", which nicely ties off the "Who will be the Speaker?" storyline from Requiem.


----------



## ArizonaAmy (May 26, 2005)

3 relationships I wish they had defined more clearly in the finale:

1) Josh and Donna
2) Zoey and Charlie
3) Kate and Will

I guess we are to assume couples 1 & 2 lived happily ever after (do they get married eventually?), but was there any indication that Kate was or was not moving to Oregon with Will?

I also wonder why Annabeth was made the first lady's press secretary and not the president's? She certainly was qualified.

The finale definitely had its great moments, but there was some other stuff I would have liked to see (Santos' inaugural speech, Toby finding out he was pardoned, the Bartlet daughters, Sam's fiancee, what job Otto ended up getting after getting chewed out by Josh that time, did Toby and Andie (sp?) ever make it back to each other (long shot I know), etc).

Farewell West Wing...I'll miss you.

-Amy


----------



## Grumpy Pants (Jul 1, 2002)

Mike Farrington said:


> I hate it when they mispronounce the names of New England towns. They've done it a couple of times. When Kate was telling the president how the Acella train was stuck between Exeter and Haverhill, she pronounced Haverhill as "Haver Hill" instead of the proper pronunciation of "Have Rill" where the "A" is long". It's generally pronounced with two syllabes, not three.


Uh... the only people who would mis-pronounce it Haverull...live in New England. Why would you expect some folks in DC, from all over the county to say it like we do around here (which is wrong)??


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Mike Farrington said:


> I hate it when they mispronounce the names of New England towns. They've done it a couple of times. When Kate was telling the president how the Acella train was stuck between Exeter and Haverhill, she pronounced Haverhill as "Haver Hill" instead of the proper pronunciation of "Have Rill" where the "A" is long". It's generally pronounced with two syllabes, not three.


I understand where Mike is coming from. Stuff like this can really throw you out of the story.

If Kate is saying it in front of other staffers who might not know how to pronounce it either, then that's one thing, but if she says it in front of the President, he would know better. 

Jan


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

Nice one! Much wrapped up, but much left to our imaginations. Overall, a very nice ending to my 7 year love affair with West Wing. I'll miss it, but I'm already excited for Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip! 

Secret cameo: my favorite return of an old character I haven't seen mentioned yet -- Ginger, Toby's old assistant, the sharp-talking jersey girl redhead. She was the one who told the prez and wife it was time to get going when they were standing in that huge empty ballroom just before the inauguration. She was wearing a really light colored lavender suit, and she only had the one line. She kind of just dropped off the show at some point, I always wondered where she went. I guess she still worked at the White House though!

Ginger was always my favorite of the non-main regular characters. I like redheads!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Grumpy Pants said:


> Uh... the only people who would mis-pronounce it Haverull...live in New England. Why would you expect some folks in DC, from all over the county to say it like we do around here (which is wrong)??


So you're saying that everyone should pronounce it _correctly_, instead of the way its pronounciation has evolved by the people who live there?

Interesting...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

aintnosin said:


> That may be true, but the conversation was about things Bartlet had given Charlie (DVD player, the carving knife and now a copy of constitution).


It was really about Bartlett family heirlooms given to Charlie. If President Bartlett DID give Charlie a DVD player, it most certainly is NOT a family heirloom. 

I did get the reference when the President said good bye to Nancy, and I also caught the William Clinton introduction at the inaguration.

When people were talking about leaving notes to their replacements, I was wondering if they were going to refer back to a comment made by the President in ana earlier episode and maybe have one of the outgoing staffers mention that they didn't remove any keys from any of the computer keyboards.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

What was the Flak Jacket that they kept wanting Will to write something in? 

I teared up when Bartlett gave Charlie the Constitution. Glad to see that Charlie is going to law school.

I caught the "in" joke of Bartlett talking to Nancy about seeing her mom.

I'm really going to miss this show, and I would have liked to see more of the final storylines for some of the characters, but I thought it was very well done.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> I understand where Mike is coming from. Stuff like this can really throw you out of the story.
> 
> If Kate is saying it in front of other staffers who might not know how to pronounce it either, then that's one thing, but if she says it in front of the President, he would know better.
> 
> Jan


So you think the President should have corrected Kate on her pronunciation? That wouldn't seem very important under the context (train accident, people potentially freezing, etc.) nor very polite of him, would it?


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Didn't realize that the actress that plays Nancy and Martin Sheen were related.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> So you think the President should have corrected Kate on her pronunciation?...


Perhaps not to correct Kate, no.
But to expand this bit of useless minutia a bit more, I believe Will was also present and if he were to need to make a statement to the press, I suppose the Prez might feel the need to clue him in. And yes I would expect a guy from NH to know how to pronounce Haverhill and a few of our other wackily pronounced place names.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

aintnosin said:


> The First Lady's CoS gets a bigger office than the President's CoS does?


Location is better. Next to Oval.

I liked the episode but based on what it had been, I expected more. I think it left a lot of stuff just kind of hanging. The most exiting thing the whole night for me was the ad for Studio 60. I'm looking forward to seeing a lot of my favorites in ( I assume ) new roles.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I liked the episode but based on what it had been, I expected more. I think it left a lot of stuff just kind of hanging.


which story lines needed to be tied up?

It would have been nice to see as much of the original cast together in some capacity with the President (President Bartlett). I guess in a way it makes sense from a "real life" perspective that we didn't, but it still wouldn't have been nice for Bartlett to say thanks to Josh and Donna. Even Sam.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> which story lines needed to be tied up?
> 
> It would have been nice to see as much of the original cast together in some capacity with the President (President Bartlett). I guess in a way it makes sense from a "real life" perspective that we didn't, but it still wouldn't have been nice for Bartlett to say thanks to Josh and Donna. Even Sam.


I would have like more definitive answer to what happened. Mostly, I wanted to know how they got to the future 3 years hence in the Bartlett library episode.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Great finale. Bartlett giving Charlie the copy of the constitution (with or without the typo I wonder ) really got me.

I actually liked the fact that they left the Will/Kate thing ambiguous. No need to tie everything up so tidily. Life is messy.

It was a nice moment when Bartlett and Santos addressed each other as Mr. President as they were leaving the inauguration.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I would have like more definitive answer to what happened. Mostly, I wanted to know how they got to the future 3 years hence in the Bartlett library episode.


Seems to me it was pretty definitive.

Toby's comma/smudge discovery got him a position at Columbia.
CJ and Danny moved to California and had or adopted a baby.
Will won the Oregon election and didn't stay with Kate.
Kate and Will broke up, and she wrote a book. 
Charlie was still in law school/just graduated.
Josh was Santos' CoS, and presumably lived happily ever after with Donna.
Santos was the President getting out of the car.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

I thought it was interesting the people arriving with the new administration were Josh, Donna and Sam, members of the original cast, while the outgoing staffers were mostly the new kids (Will and Kate). I don't know if Charlie counts as original cast (he wasn't in the first few episodes).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> What was the Flak Jacket that they kept wanting Will to write something in?


This is actually something from real life. Apparently there is a flak jacket being passed from press secretary to press secretary, sort of symbolic of taking flak from the White House press corps.



http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0 said:


> After McClellan cleaned out his office over the weekend, Snow arrived at his West Wing desk on Monday to find a ceremonial flak jacket holding a chain of secret notes from his predecessor, a tradition going back to Ron Nessen, press secretary to President Gerald R. Ford.


It was previously mentioned in episode 5-18, "Access."

Edit: No, I don't know why Will would be asked to write a note for the flak jacket. C.J. would be more appropriate to write a note. (Since I haven't watched the series - who took over as Press Secretary for C.J.?)


----------



## cthomp (Dec 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> which story lines needed to be tied up?


I would have liked them to find killer(s) of Charlies mother sometime during the last 7 years..


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

cthomp said:


> I would have liked them to find killer(s) of Charlies mother sometime during the last 7 years..


...and did they ever finish off that big block of cheese?


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Edit: No, I don't know why Will would be asked to write a note for the flak jacket. C.J. would be more appropriate to write a note. (Since I haven't watched the series - who took over as Press Secretary for C.J.?)


1. Will eventually took over as PS after Toby, before he defected to Russell. While it was never explicitly stated, once Santos became the candidate Will came back to the White House and ended up as PS. So it definitely would make sense for him to write a note. 
2. I "think", but not 100% positive, that C.J. did put a note in the jacket during her transition from PS to COS.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> So you think the President should have corrected Kate on her pronunciation? That wouldn't seem very important under the context (train accident, people potentially freezing, etc.) nor very polite of him, would it?


Putting on my 'what would happen in the West Wing universe hat for a moment....

Would Bartlett have corrected her?

If it had happened on an ordinary day in the middle of a term, I think he could have. After the crisis was over, he could say, "By the way, they prounonce it 'Have Rill' ... " and then go on to give her some little story about having been there.

But I don't think he would correct her on the spot -- he's busy taking care of the crisis.

That mental picture I can create for myself is why I can let the mistake slide, while still understanding why the mistake might bug Mike Farrington.

I think it would have been a worse mistake if Bartlett had said it wrong -- but IIRC, he doesn't. Does he?

Jan


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MusicMama said:


> 1. Will eventually took over as PS after Toby, before he defected to Russell. While it was never explicitly stated, once Santos became the candidate Will came back to the White House and ended up as PS. So it definitely would make sense for him to write a note.
> 2. I "think", but not 100% positive, that C.J. did put a note in the jacket during her transition from PS to COS.


No, I thought Will was in Sam's old position, Deputy Communications Director.... or did he serve in both positions? Has anyone in real life ever held both positions?


----------



## Grumpy Pants (Jul 1, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> So you're saying that everyone should pronounce it _correctly_, instead of the way its pronounciation has evolved by the people who live there?
> 
> Interesting...


  Busted. You leave my hypocrisy out of this waterboy!


----------



## Cattie_Brie (Jun 3, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> No, I thought Will was in Sam's old position, Deputy Communications Director.... or did he serve in both positions? Has anyone in real life ever held both positions?


Initially, Will did take Sam's position. Then, the VP asked him to be his CoS. As Communications Director, Toby took over (temporarily until Annabeth got ahold of him) as Press Secretary when CJ became CoS. When Toby was fired, CJ got Will back from the VP to take over for Toby, in both positions.


----------



## shaxen (May 16, 2006)

PLEASE HELP ME!

I'm sending a plea to anyone out there who may have recorded the final 
episode of West Wing. Our Tivo didn't tape it...and I'm desperate! I'm new to Tivo & didn't know that 'special episodes' have to tagged in the Wish list to get taped.


----------



## shaxen (May 16, 2006)

PLEASE HELP ME!

I'm sending a plea to anyone out there who may have recorded the final 
episode of West Wing. Our Tivo didn't tape it...and I'm desperate! 
Especially if there is another Tivo user who has it...please let me know 
because Tivo support told me I can get it from you via the internet.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

shaxen said:


> PLEASE HELP ME!
> 
> I'm sending a plea to anyone out there who may have recorded the final
> episode of West Wing. Our Tivo didn't tape it...and I'm desperate! I'm new to Tivo & didn't know that 'special episodes' have to tagged in the Wish list to get taped.


I don't have any way to send the episode to you, but what do you mean that "Special Episodes" have to be tagged in the Wish List? All you have to do is have a Season Pass and it has to be ranked higher than any other season pass for a show that conflicts.

And you might want to check out this site for a tutorial on using BitTorrent and then here to find the episode you need.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

> *I loved that we saw the scheduling that goes into moving out one First Family and moving in another. *


Agreed. I love that kind of "behind the scenes/is it really like that" stuff.

Bravo (pun not intended) on ending it all on a high note.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> This is actually something from real life. Apparently there is a flak jacket being passed from press secretary to press secretary, sort of symbolic of taking flak from the White House press corps.
> 
> It was previously mentioned in episode 5-18, "Access."
> 
> Edit: No, I don't know why Will would be asked to write a note for the flak jacket. C.J. would be more appropriate to write a note. (Since I haven't watched the series - who took over as Press Secretary for C.J.?)


 PRess Secretary CJ, then Toby, then Will


----------



## Denise_Z (Apr 3, 2006)

I know I'm sort of late here, but I Tivo'ed the last two episodes and didn't get around to watching them until just a day or so ago.



aintnosin said:


> One thing they did get wrong: It wasn't Adams or Jefferson or any of the Founding Fathers that decreed the Inauguration would be in January. It was in March until FDR's second term and the ratification of the 20th Amendment.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that caught that. I've raged a little about the inaccuracies in this show before but this one really took the cake.

It really got me laughing when the president gave Charlie that old tattered copy of the constitution as a going away gift. I don't know how it got that way, but it sure couldn't have been from him reading it or he would have known inauguration day was originally March 4!

Interestingly, even if had been January 20 from the beginning of the republic, he still would have had it wrong. Benjamin Franklin was a signer of the constitution but John Adams and Thomas Jefferson were not. Neither had anything to do with it as Adams was in London and Jefferson in Paris at the time.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

did you ever notice that the prez doesn't actually "run the show?" He's always told what to do and when. Well, mostly. The show has opened my eyes up. You'd think the man was his own boss but he's really just at the beck and call of others. He does make the decisions though. And gets the blame. But when people are telling him he must go here or there etc (throughout the entire series), i just thought it was funny. He probably doesn't even make half his own meetings, just looks at his itinerary for the day and hopes his staff has brought him up to speed. 

i hate politics but liked the show. 

now to finish off CiC and hope we get another presidential show next year to fill the void


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> . . .
> 
> now to finish off CiC and hope we get another presidential show next year to fill the void


You can always follow the glacially-slow-moving Presidential race on FOX' Prison Break, but without giving too much away, I will say that the current candidate for Pres. on that show is nowhere near as principled as Jed Bartlett!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

PB isn't a presidential show ...but thanks for the suggestion. ....it's a show where the prez is jammed in a storyline.  

so you to tell me the stopped with shows like this? wahh


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> PB isn't a presidential show ...but thanks for the suggestion. ....it's a show where the prez is jammed in a storyline.
> 
> so you to tell me the stopped with shows like this? wahh


Yeah, sorry, the best I could offer was a show where the President only rates the B-story.

Sadly, I have a feeling that we won't be seeing any new dramatized "insider" political shows any time soon.


----------



## sherylking (Mar 8, 2003)

sschwart said:


> Patch-ogg, and Eye-slip.
> 
> Of course, I grew up in Commack (that's Co-Mack), so I better know how to pronounce it!
> 
> Get used to it. I live in the other corner of the US in a place named La Jolla. That's NOT La Jawla but La Hoya for you New Englanders!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

drew2k said:


> Yeah, sorry, the best I could offer was a show where the President only rates the B-story.
> 
> Sadly, I have a feeling that we won't be seeing any new dramatized "insider" political shows any time soon.


boy that sucks....now what show will i not understand and be able to apply illogical banter to?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Just now watched this (yes, for the first time). Bittersweet moment, watching the finale of one of the greatest series I've ever seen. Top five for me, no doubt.

I never saw WW when it aired, but heard so much buzz over the years, so I finally started watching it on Netflix. Watched S1E1 on Nov 23 2016, and two years and three months later, I watched "Tomorrow", the series finale. Yeah, a pretty slow binge .

Just an amazing, amazing show. So many great scenes and episodes. There's even a TCF thread on Favorite West Wing Moments! And it seems many of you have even rewatched it; there's even a thread on the rewatch! And when it was cancelled, there was even a six page thread on the cancellation news! Clearly a show that inspires strong emotions.

There's not much I can say that hasn't already been said, but that's never stopped me before.  Some random thoughts...

* Show was at its best in the first few years. Never reached the same level of writing once Sorkin left.
* Rob Lowe was missed. He was such a central figure, and when he left, it's like a piece of the puzzle went missing.
* Don't know why Toby was written out (for the most part). He was another key character, and the show missed his presence.
* I thought the show lost some of its draw when the focus changed from the West Wing to the campaign trail. It was still a very good show, but just not quite as good as when life revolved around the WW.
* Allison Janney is just incredible. Start to finish, unbelievably great.
* It's amazing how many people guest-starred on this show. Literally dozens & dozens of now well-known actors were unknowns when they made a WW appearance.
* One of the disconcerting, no that's too strong a word, vexing matters is the way lead characters would disappear for half a season or more. I realize they had a strong ensemble, but we'd spend some time with a Kristin Chenoweth or Mary McCormack, and then not see them for 6-8 episodes.

These are just random nits & hits, and I don't mean to let them discolor my love for this show. In the annals of TV, this is one of the greats. The room got dusty during this finale.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

So, like you I did not watch it when it aired, however found and binged on Netflix. No slow binge. I was roaring through it and enjoying it so much. It is now my go to comfort show. More than any other besides Supernatural, this is the one I turn on while having dinner, cleaning around the house or just scrunch up on the coach and forget about real life for a bit.
Better to watch Sam and Toby navigate by the stars or Toby, Donna and Josh wander lost thru Kansas or Charlie coming running into the Oval Office or Danny and C.J. flirt or any of them recite the giant cheese in the lobby story then to deal with real life for a bit.
It is interesting to see the actors in other tv shows and think, no he's not the dean of Sheldon's university, that's Will Bailey, or no, not a blue alien, that's Sam Seaborn. It was fun a few weeks ago seeing Bradley Whitford and Allison Janney together again on her show Mom.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm on a binge re-watch of the series right now, with a mid-Season 4 episode in the DVD player (I picked up the DVD series when Amazon had a mongo sale on it, for around $59 for the entire series) and on the TV screen as I write.

There is so much there to notice and to revel at, at every turn. Just now, a scene with Toby and Will Bailey in Will's office, as they're discussing, sadly, the State of the Union address that they're writing--and then there's a shot of them from the other side of the bullpen, Will in his office and Toby walking into his office next door, cinematographically showing the divide between them, Will arguing for a new foreign policy doctrine and Toby resigned by politics to the old. This is the height of film.

I agree that the writing took a turn after Season 4, when Aaron Sorkin left--the show became darker, and the welcome every-now-and-again mirth became less present. But knowing what's coming, I so look forward to the honor of the characters, in difficult circumstances. And a season plus of Alan Alda and Jimmy Smits, as well as Teri Polo--I still fantasize about a continued series with them.

Fun fact: when Stockard Channing first joined the series, it was on 1-day's notice while she was on vacation and got the call between connecting flights--a day later, she was standing in a ballgown next to Martin Sheen at the top of a set grand staircase, when he introduced himself to her and informed her that they had been married for thirty-something years and had 3 daughters together. 

I just feel so aspirational from this series, every time I watch an episode. It's a good feeling.
​


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Best TV show of all time. Period.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

astrohip said:


> * One of the disconcerting, no that's too strong a word, vexing matters is the way lead characters would disappear for half a season or more. I realize they had a strong ensemble, but we'd spend some time with a Kristin Chenoweth or Mary McCormack, and then not see them for 6-8 episodes.


Agreed with everything you said except this. The characters you are referencing as "leads" are actually recurring characters, and that's just the nature of recurring characters. Sometimes they have to take a back seat to the storylines involving the lead ensemble.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I really need to rewatch it, but I've been listening to the podcast 'The West Wing Weekly' which is hosted by Joshua Malina (Will Bailey, seasons 4-7 ) and Hrishikesh Hirway. They've gotten some great guest stars on the podcast, everybody from Sorkin himself, some of the writers and consultants, to most of the cast, to policy specialist and most episodes are about a specific episode of the the series with just a handful of special non-episode specific podcast episodes. (And yes, it would be even better to rewatch the episode before listening to the corresponding podcast, but I find more time to listen to podcasts than I do to rewatch TV shows)


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Jonathan_S said:


> I really need to rewatch it, but I've been listening to the podcast 'The West Wing Weekly' which is hosted by Joshua Malina (Will Bailey, seasons 4-7 ) and Hrishikesh Hirway. They've gotten some great guest stars on the podcast, everybody from Sorkin himself, some of the writers and consultants, to most of the cast, to policy specialist and most episodes are about a specific episode of the the series with just a handful of special non-episode specific podcast episodes. (And yes, it would be even better to rewatch the episode before listening to the corresponding podcast, but I find more time to listen to podcasts than I do to rewatch TV shows)


I've been doing that. Re-watching the show, then listening to the corresponding podcast. Fun way to do it.

-smak-


----------

